# Graphics card for hp proliant dl380 g6



## bhavesh_yaad (Dec 15, 2012)

please suggest graphics card which is compatible to HP PROLIANT DL380 G6 SERVER running win 2003 64bit...


thanks in advance...

bhavesh


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

FYI: HP PROLIANT DL380 G6 is a 2U rack mount.

What graphics card(s) it will accept will depend on the type and how many riser cards are installed and how those are currently populated.

HP ProLiant DL380 Generation 6 features and options.


----------

